# Bike Brands you Love



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Offsetting the negative vibe of the other Brand thread.

Name some brands/bikes you absolutely love. Or like very much.

Me, personally, I love the quirky, against the mainsteam type of bikes. Or those one-man shops. Jones, Surly (maybe this is debateable), Black Mountain. I don't mind mainstream, either. I loved my old Salsa El Mariachi and would to get my hands on a Mukluk. Of course, all those custom builders (Walt, Eriksen, Potts, etc.).


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I have always been a big fan of Gary Fisher bikes. I have owned 3 and now currently have a Gary Fisher designed Trek. I know folks think of Trek as the evil empire but they have decent bikes.

Some of those small independent bikes seem pretty cool but I learned a long time ago that I need to ride a bike before I buy it and without LBS support that is virtually impossible.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I really like any brand that I have my leg over but in particular I like Specialized and Fuji


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

Specialized. Both my bikes are spesh. Fact is, not many companies cater for the tall. Spesh is one that does in both mtb and road.
They are a bit pricey but I try to buy them on discounts so no real loss there.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> I have always been a big fan of Gary Fisher bikes. I have owned 3 and now currently have a Gary Fisher designed Trek. I know folks think of Trek as the evil empire but they have decent bikes.
> 
> Some of those small independent bikes seem pretty cool but I learned a long time ago that I need to ride a bike before I buy it and without LBS support that is virtually impossible.


Trek isn't evil, Specialized is. And yes Trek buys up small companies and turns them to mush, but so did most nations who expanded over time.

My favorite companies are Trek (I have a Cobia, might buy a Fuel EX 29er, love the Stache), Scott (I think the Genius is Genius), Rocky Mountain (They have a nice lineup this year), Salsa (Bikes like the Spearfish and the Horsethief catch my eye.), Cannondale (Although this year is not their best), Niner (The ROS and EMD are EPIC!), and last but not least, Marin. (Bikes like Rocky Ridge and Mount Vision are interesting.)


----------



## Samblam (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm all in for Trek, love my Gary fisher designed marlin. If I get half as much good riding out of it as I have my 930 singletrack I will be more than happy!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Surly! They have an uncanny knack for making me buy stuff I never knew I needed.


I do love my Transition Bandit 29 very much too, and Transition seems to be a cool company.

Also, I very much like Rivendell, although I don't own one yet. I'm waiting til I hit my 40's and get all retrogrouchy


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I like fuji, felt and ibis. Those 3 brands I hv experience with, great one. Luckyly, no issue with warranty so far, so I dont really know their customer service.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I like a LBS first, then I look at the brands they carry.

I've got a great LBS that carries Specialized, so I buy many things from them. I test rode many, many, brands of bikes in the $3000 range before I settled on a Stumpy FSR.

I use another LBS that promotes Felt, and I would imagine I will own a Felt before too long.

Why would I hate a brand because someone on the Interweb does? Makes zero sense to me.

I prefer to use my own mind and judgment when making decisions, but that's just me, yrmv....

mudhen


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

I grew up in Chicago, I missed the whole local bike shop thing. There just wasn't one around. Not like we could shop there anyway.

But, if someone were to ask. "what is my favorite bike brand?" I would have to say...

Motobecane. 

My first bicycle costing more then $300 was a motobecane fantom elite. I remember paying $795 for it on special. That was the first bike I ever ridden on singletrack. All others up until that time were just rail trails and city streets. 

I owned plenty of other bikes in between then and now. But, that bicycle started my trip into the world of real mountain biking.

Now for the interesting part. I've been doing other things outside of cycling and I'm just starting to come around again. I purchased another bicycle just three weeks ago. 

Guess...

A Motobecane fantom elite. This time is a fatbike.

So, the brand that I started mountain biking with is the same brand I'm starting over with.


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

I've always been a huge fan of Specialized, I've noticed they don't make too many compromises when it comes to quality, and well, they did patent the FSR link! 

A close second is Ibis, everything from the Tranny's of yesteryear to the Ripley are just beyond my comprehension of excellence...

Third, I'd say Niner, the scandium they use in the air nine is just awesome, and the ROS frame is something I've had my eye on for a while now... (yes, I know they didn't invent it, but dammit they can market it!)

Disclaimer: When I buy a bike, I buy it for the way it rides, not for the legal jumbo. And above all, I support my shop


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Devinci: They build great full suspension bikes and offer lifetime warranty to all owners, not just the first one.

Ibis: They made 29ers fun, the Ripley.

Cannondale: Flexstays and the lefty, need I say more? Granted 2014 is not a good year for them, none of the bikes appeal to me.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Surly for quirky bikes I never knew I liked or needed and bike parts that last!
Salsa for flashy "normal" bikes.
All City for urban & track type rides.
Cannondale for their lefty shock platform.

Future wants:
Moots or Jones Ti 29ers.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Trek isn't evil, Specialized is. And yes Trek buys up small companies and turns them to mush, but so did most nations who expanded over time.
> 
> My favorite companies are Trek (I have a Cobia, might buy a Fuel EX 29er, love the Stache), Scott (I think the Genius is Genius), Rocky Mountain (They have a nice lineup this year), Salsa (Bikes like the Spearfish and the Horsethief catch my eye.), Cannondale (Although this year is not their best), Niner (The ROS and EMD are EPIC!), and last but not least, Marin. (Bikes like Rocky Ridge and Mount Vision are interesting.)


Apparently you haven't read up on what Trek.....in cahoots with Lance Armstrong did to Greg LeMond and his bike company. Almost as bad as the ridiculous business practices of Specialized over the years........
That said, on a positive note......... Orbea for me. Beautiful Bikes, Great handling Bikes, Lifetime Frame warranty (carbon and Aluminum) and two re-paints included in warranty. I see no reason to ever buy another brand. For big travel bikes I like Norco. Funky cool vibe to their stuff, and they ride really well.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I have received the best customer service from Banshee and Transition...Banshee is my favourite bike brand....good guys putting out awesome bikes. Component companies...well I love Chris King, Thomson, Race Face and Chromag...all great companies who put out awesome product and stand behind it..love em!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mudpuppy said:


> I have received the best customer service from Banshee and Transition...Banshee is my favourite bike brand....good guys putting out awesome bikes. Component companies...well I love Chris King, Thomson, Race Face and Chromag...all great companies who put out awesome product and stand behind it..love em!


I'm not wedded to anyone, but I do like the boutique brands, where I can have a conversation with a decision maker. I don't flatter myself that I'm "on the inside" or anything, but it's fun for a geek like me to get a glimpse behind the curtain. Banshee, Canfield, Chromag, twenty6 and Niner have all hit that note to one degree or another.

As far as purely retail relationships, I'm a fan of DT Swiss. I expect to buy into the Hadley hype in a month or two. I also have a lot of friends on Knolly, and they seem as good as anyone.

I don't have anything against the majors, but there are a lot of cool people out there trying to make a go of it with some cool products. I'm happy to support that within my ability.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, the majors are putting out great bikes too...but I love emailing Keith at Banshee when I have questions...it's just nice knowing that the guy who designed the bike is telling you what's going on...it's piece of mind. 

I am going through hell with a set of wheels I recently purchased and I am really thinking of going DT for hubs...or back to CK, I don't think I can go wrong either way.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeti


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

ghettocop said:


> Apparently you haven't read up on what Trek.....in cahoots with Lance Armstrong did to Greg LeMond and his bike company. Almost as bad as the ridiculous business practices of Specialized over the years........
> That said, on a positive note......... Orbea for me. Beautiful Bikes, Great handling Bikes, Lifetime Frame warranty (carbon and Aluminum) and two re-paints included in warranty. I see no reason to ever buy another brand. For big travel bikes I like Norco. Funky cool vibe to their stuff, and they ride really well.


Business is business and is never really that nice. With that said, what Trek did to Lemond was just wrong.

T


----------



## tws21975 (Dec 31, 2009)

Grew up in a Bridgestone shop and still have the MB-zip that I bought when I was 17 and the X0-2 I bought at age 16. I feel the need to buy a real Rivendell from GP one day, but I really like disc brakes.

Ritchey(still have my 99 Chicane) especially now that they are producing MTB frames with modern geometry.

I've accidentally become a bit of a Salsa fan-boy.... It started with a Vaya, then I added a Fargo(gen2) a year later, and I've got a 2014 Muk 2 on order from East Burke Sports in VT. Hopefully QBP will be moving to US production in the near future --->QBP sketches plans for a Minnesota-made bike | Statewide | Minnesota Public Radio News If this happens, I'll probably spend some more $$ with them.

I like steel.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

tws21975 said:


> Grew up in a Bridgestone shop and still have the MB-zip that I bought when I was 17 and the X0-2 I bought at age 16. I feel the need to buy a real Rivendell from GP one day, but I really like disc brakes.
> 
> Ritchey(still have my 99 Chicane) especially now that they are producing MTB frames with modern geometry.
> 
> ...


Great article on QBP. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Transition, Knolly, Chris King


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kona & Titus. I started off riding a Kona as my first "serious" MTB, and then it was the first full suspension bike I bought. I still have both of them. A few years ago I built up a Motolite when those frames were on clearance. I have had so much fun on that bike.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I've always loved GT- since the BMX PRO! magazine days. I loved my Peace Frame.

I really love Jeff Jones. Nothing better than being able to call the builder up and have a great conversation with him. His steel diamond frame is really a great deal and I couldn't be happier with the Spaceframe he built for me. I seriously have dreams about riding it every night.










Anyone building a steel frame bike at a reasonable price is worth loving.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My Santa Cruz Tallboy Ltc is hands down and by a significant margin the best bike I've ever ridden, and the other Santa Cruz bikes I've demo'd were also outstanding. I haven't been on a 5010 yet, but I expect more of the same. My Tallboy was worth every penny I spent on it.

Of the other brands I've demo'd and/or owned, I thought the Rocky Mountain bikes were really good, and was also impressed by Transition bikes. If I was tight on cash, I'd probably buy a Transition as I thought the bang/buck equation worked out really well for their rides.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

My two hardtails: Indy Fab Deluxe and Ted Wojcik
My 29er: S.I.R. 9


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a huge Yeti fan - since I built up the ASX a few years back. Also love Specialized and Trek - have a 26 Trek and a 29er Specialized. All good bikes.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Cenzobear said:


> I've always been a huge fan of Specialized, I've noticed they don't make too many compromises when it comes to quality, and well, they did patent the FSR link!


Just for clarity, they did not design nor patent FSR. They simply bought the patent rights from the owner. Not that it matters I guess.

But to answer the question. Yeti. Not entirely sure why. I think it's because the first time I can remember laying awake at night with visions of riding in my head, unable to sleep for what seemed like hours...I was thinking of the new Yeti I had being built up (this was 2005). When I got the bike it was even better than I could have possibly hoped. Perfect fit, perfect feel, perfect angles..>I just fell in love with the bike and with mtb'ing!


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

I heart Race Face.


----------



## johnhitt (Feb 19, 2008)

I fell in love with Cannondale with a 2004 Scalpel. The bike was beautiful, fast, and really interesting. Flex Chain Stays, 24 lbs,lefty. I moved on to the 2010 RZ 120, a little more squish, reliable lefty. Unfortunately the company has turned there eye away from service. My LBS wants nothing to do with Cannondale, they like me. The C'Dale is light weight and unable to stay with the demands I am putting on it. Wheels (XCR 1.5 DT Swiss) bend, Bearings die quickly, frame cracked again. So now I drool over Ibis,Turner, Norco, I will have to put a lefty on the next stead. Off to 27.5, Carbon, 25 lb & a Lefty.... El Curlito


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope. Fantastic c/s whenever I have needed them. 

Once broke a spring in my Pro2. I called them to purchase a new set. The guy took my address but not my money. Few days later a full set of springs and pawls showed up. I later realized they sell these at Jenson and other shops for 20 bucks. Hope could have directed me to my lbs or online, but they didn't. They took care of me right then and there.

Another time the axle shaft broke in two pieces. Again, called them and a new axle was sent out pronto!

Called them when I first converted my front to 20mm. The supplied end caps didn't seem to fit properly. They sent me out a bag full of various end caps for me to try. 

I really like this company.


----------



## brownsyeti (Apr 20, 2007)

*Giant is my favorite.*

My 2012 Giant Anthem 29er X2 is amazing! It's the perfect bike. The ONE bike to keep. You can see it here on the BCT Trail and in Sedona, Arizona.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I've always had an affinity for Niner, even though I've not so much as ridden one. Ever since the early days. I liked Trek and was on board with them 100% until about 1999. The Sir9 and now the ROS9 are dream frames for me.

And Kona. Nothing can tear my Kona road bike out of my hands. If I could afford a Raijin frame, I'd have one. 

I actually really like the brand and support I get from (modern day) Airborne as well. Jeremy and Eric are great to deal with and this bike allowed me to get back into mountain biking at a great cost, leaving me the ability to start with decent components and a capable frame and when I can save enough to get a nice Ti or Steel frame I can just swap parts over and still have an acceptable bike, and then be left with an aluminum frame that is well worth building back up at a second bike. 

Salsa and Surly making affordable steel bikes for people who blur the lines between pavement and unpaved, and for making steel mountain bikes that are just as at home on huge epic days as they are bombing down burmed out park trails.

Then the custom builders. Independent Fab? Yes please. K.Bedford? Anytime.

My Raceface bars, Brooks saddles. Selle Anatomica for making affordable leather bar wrap. Who have I missed?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Pivot. Also Santa Cruz. Anything but Specialized. I own Spesh, but their customer service is the worst. Very greedy and cocky.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

What's kind of strange is that I really like Voodoo: the cool head badge, the groovy font in the logo, the sloping top tubes, the Joe Murray connection, the fact that they were banned by Mountain Bike Action. But... I've had three Voodoos now, and never really cared for the actual bikes that much. I guess that's the power of marketing.

I like Surly for their smartly designed parts. They have a good focus on function and price, not chasing after racing glory or high tech for its own sake.

I also am a Bridgestone fan--too many hours spent poring over their early 90s catalogues in college.

Specialized has a lot of haters, but their bikes have usually worked really well for me, especially their full sus designs.


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Surly,

They act all bad a$$ on their web site, but are awesome to work with. They pick up the phone and answer emails. They send stuff in the mail because you said you own one of their bikes, no receipt. They keep Surly owners happy. They're big enough to make cheap bikes, small enough to still care.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I have liked frames from all of the companies who's bikes I've ridden...

Santa Cruz (Chameleon, Heckler, Highball)
Ellsworth (Truth, Evolve)
Vicious Cycles (The Motivator)
Niner (One9)
Ventana (El Commandante)
Kona/Lynsley (Raijin)

Big on Chris King, Thomson in the parts department.

Never really liked or owned .... SPecialized, Giant, Trek, Gary Fisher...


SPP


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeti and Niner have managed to leave a deep impression on me. Besides fitting my preferences pretty well as far as fit, trail ride tune, and geo goes, I find their glossy black Air 9 RDO and the glossy black SB95c to be beautiful. I like how Niner openly supports charities like IMBA and how Yeti supports grassroots racing and how they welcome & treat their customers as part of their riding crew.

I like Maxxis tires, Syntace stems, Enve carbon handlebars and rims, Easton for trustworthy build quality for a variety of parts, Giro for gloves that have long enough fingers for my bony hands, Jett and Royal for trail/AM/DH style clothing that look, fit, and feel good, RockShox for their Reverb dropper post, Fox for their rear shocks, Topeak for pumps, Feedback for workstands, 1upUSA for hitch racks, GoPro for action cam, Camelbak for their Podium water bottle, FiveTen for shoes, and JensonUSA for bike shops.

Pretty split on favorites for brakes, hubs, forks, saddles, grips, shifters (I like thumb triggers, SRAM's paddles, and Shimano's multi-release), drivetrains (Shimano XT/XTR chainrings and SRAM XG cassettes impress me), chains, bottom brackets, pedals (I like nylon reinforced platforms, like Deity Compound and NukeProof Electrons), hydration stuff (split between Osprey and Camelbak atm), tools, helmet, armor...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I've been riding Turners for 10 years and can't imagine better bikes or customer service. I was riding when Kona first came out and I have had a soft spot for them since I saw my first Joe Murray designed bike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

KiwiJohn said:


> Yeti


 American made Schwinn's ... more notably, the Homegrowns built by Yeti


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

There is nothing particularly special about the brand or their business practices, but I've been thoroughly impressed and surprised by the Scott bike's I've owned. 

Each one make me feel like a superhero rider in it's own way. I've had a Scale 29 (best handling XC hardtail for me), Spark 29 (most versatile XC race FS), Genius 29 (Downhill ripper while very capable climber), and Foil (free speed you can feel via aero design). 

Their geometry just works for me and they are always lightest in class while being as durable as any bike I've owned in the past.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

My 3 favorites (because they are in my garage) are in this order:
Misfitpsycles
Santa Cruz
Ibis
*I might add Pivot to that list soon*

I'm a simple man.


----------



## shpendel (Oct 19, 2013)

Love the way Trek makes their stuff, price is petter then some. Scott has some cool looking bikes.


----------



## Solrac the red (Jul 24, 2007)

Mine!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shimano, Ibis, Black MOuntain Cycles. From huge to small.


----------



## swagbrdr (Oct 18, 2013)

I have three Specialized and one Santa Cruz. They all have their place in my biking quiver. They just ride nice. That's what's important to me...


----------



## AMjunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are a few brands who’s products I like…

White Industries - I really like their road products and am very curious about their mtb hubs, I haven’t seen any builds with them yet…
Race Face – Great stuff, pick up the phone when you call
Thomson, Chris King – never let me down, look and perform top notch. 
Dumonde Tech lube – the best I have come across so far!
Rock Shox/Sram – absolutely love their stuff!
Santa Cruz –my Bronson rocks!

Some road brands… Campagnolo! Phill Wood, Vittoria tires, Arundel, Deda Elementi, Look, SMP, Bianchi, Merckx actually the list is pretty long so I will leave it at that.

Brands I have never owned but have a positive view of…

Yeti and Pivot 
Ibis (even though that HDR was a miss with me) I did test ride the Ripley and it was fantastic if I could afford a second super bike this would be it no questions asked.
X-fusion – cheaper/affordable quality suspension/components are most welcome in this insanely over priced industry.
Surly and Salsa – their fat bikes make up 90% of my bike porn recently.
Giant – I don’t like huge lemming bike corporations but for some reason Giant is the exception. 

Dare I say Light Bicycle Chinese Carbon wheels, or anyone who produces a quality affordable carbon wheels. Most importantly anyone who challenges Enve’s insane crack smoking prices and inflated ego. The reviews for their wheels are great so far, if only they had a US presence/distributor…


----------



## AMjunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh and how could I forget ... KMC chains! :thumbsup:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Nail Every Trail said:


> I heart Race Face.


+1 ...

Turner Bikes


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Have to throw in as another Turner lover. There are currently 4 in the family and I'm still regretting the one that got away.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

And for Component brands: DT Swiss, Shimano, Schwalbe, and Raceface.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

canfield bros & ibis

hope, manitou, raceface, kmc


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Dekerf

Despite the many bikes that have been in my possession over the years, it's still the best bike I've ever owned.

I plan on rebuilding it at some point and putting more miles on it for something to do. Such a rad ride. It's the one bike I will never part with.


----------



## arlene1013 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spot - Love Love Love my Longboard 9 Spd.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll play since I instigated the "negative thread"

I'm really liking my Transition Transam29 frame right now-but I'm looking very seriously at either a Transition Covert 29 or Banshee Prime 29 (leaning towards the Banshee). Other big companie I really like-Calfee (their bamboo bikes are a RAD idea!!!), Always wanted an Indy Fab Ti or steel, Any Company that still uses threaded Bottom Bracket Shells (Santa Cruz, Banshee, Transition. . .anyone else??? Bueller? Bueller??)

As for Component's-Since Oury makes the largest diameter grip I will likely use them forever, Easton has always made boring-but lightweight-strong and affordable carbon handlebars, I'm really digging my Stans-Hope wheels (best value???), Shimano XT anything, My Maxxis Ardent 2.4! Thomson.

I like the un-flashy brands that make high quality items that don't destroy your wallet-provide customer service and create items that are meant to last.


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a small budget and love what I ride, Sette Reken hardtail, and a Sette Vital road bike. The fit is great and didn't make me "bike poor" so I can enjoy the ride without credit card debt, I have enough of that. If they take my car my bikes are paid for hahaha.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Another Turner lover*



whodaphuck said:


> Have to throw in as another Turner lover. There are currently 4 in the family and I'm still regretting the one that got away.


Turner Sultan, the best handling MTB so far as to my as to my years of experience and liking. Sultan is made in USA, very proud of that. Customer service is excellent.

Titus or On One now, I hate that company. Warning to all potential buyers, don't buy any bikes from them.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Although the hata's abound, I am a fan of Specialized. I have never had a problem with them in the least.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

For bikes old Cannondale and Norco
For gear I love my Hope and Raceface goodies, the **** is just awesome!!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll put in another "hoorah" for Transition Bikes. I own several Speshy's and like their bikes for geo/fit. What I liked about Transition is when I had a question about doing a build, I was able to pick up the phone and talk to someone at the company who answered my questions personally. I think I spent an hour on the phone with the guy just shooting the bull.

I also like Shimano for their solid product and CS when needed.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I will not buy new Trek or Specialized, but may purchase some of the classics if I were to come across them. I'll leave off my reasons for hate and stick to the love. I love Rocky Mountain, Surly & Salsa (QBP), Bianchi SS mtb series, and I like the Rawland Sogn and Olaf for drop bar 650b options. I am partial to some of the smaller niche market bikes and local frame builders. Race Face crank love, Thomson stems and posts, Cane Creek headsets, Shimano drivetrain and shifters (although I sometimes miss Suntour) and Avid BB7s. Interested in King and White Industries.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Adding Transition: might be my next bike (Trans-Am 29).


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Component? Cannondale Lefty is hands down the best fork I've ever ridden. Shame the rest of their proprietary stuff isn't anywhere near as good.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Frames = Intense, Turner and Santa Cruz

Forks = Rock Shox / Fox

Tires = Specialized

Drivetrain = SRAM

Chainlube = Rock n Roll Gold

Pedals = Time


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Throwing one out there for Pearl Izumi.

Their clothing and shoes may be a bit pricey, but a great value when it comes to utility and longevity.

You don't need their entire kit, but those crucial interseasonal pieces are well worth it.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*99.9%*

Ventana is my bike of choice. has been for 2 frames & 6 years plus. first a used 2001 La Bruja & the last 3 years plus, a 2010 Terramoto, obsolete the day i bought it since it was discontinued & half-priced. my #1 next bike of choice would be their current Zeus. there are definitely other builders i'm interested in, but i'm totally satisfied w/ what Ventana is as a complete company. their service "might " be matched, but not surpassed by anyone as far as i am aware. being able to talk w/ Sherwood Gibson,owner, as available as he is, is huge. they are a small company, about 5 people, & supporting the small, obscure, unique & totally competent suits me just fine. one of the great things they do is fix other brand's bikes when that company won't. i've had friends send in their Intense, Knollys, when they would have been unrideable otherwise. how can ya not appreciate that? 
plenty of people put down their suspension design as ancient, but i'm a fan {not fanboi} of it because it works for me in all aspects of my style of riding.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Call me old fashioned.

Yeti, Turner, Intense, Dean and Lynskey.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Santa Cruz & Surly

Gravity Dropper & Revelate


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

The #1 brand in my heart is now defunct but lives on whenever I ride off road (and often on the road): Klein. Gary designed and built the bikes that Cannondale wished they made... :')

I also loved my Kestrel MXZ before I finally switched to suspension with the Mantra. The MXZ (Keith Bontrager design) handles great on the trail - is still a great ride on smooth trails. 

I have to say that on the road I fallen completely in love with my Trek Domane (endurance road bike) that I bought at the beginning of the summer. It offers a great ride over the miles and positively eats cattle guards for lunch! I think that bike is the first truly revolutionary design Trek has ever produced...


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Frame builders:
Ventana, even though I don't own one now. When I did and had an issue, it was nice to talk directly to the designer/builder. Hooked me up with a good deal on a replacement front triangle when I cracked one that I had loved the heck out of for many years.
Niner - I like that they stick to one wheel size and don't try to be everything to everybody. Good bikes - I've owned 3. Big IMBA supporter. 
Transition - on my second Transition frame. Small company, good customer service. Stick to their PNW roots from a geometry perspective.
Ibis - I like that instead of jumping on a particular bandwagon, they wait and design a great bike rather than just something "good" and then coming out with something "better" each year. My next frame very likely will be the Ripley.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I seem to keep buying products from Blackspire, Shimano, and Chris King. They're gear hasn't let me down so far and I am continually pleased to flog the hell out of their isht. 

As for frame companies, 

Chromag - Although I didn't like the Stylus as much as I wanted to like it, their commitment to steel and hardtails is something I can appreciate. Not to mention their components are stout and sexy.

Simple Bicycle Co - O-dog knows how to build me a bike. I've been shredding his frames for near a decade. 

Santa Cruz - No denying their ability to take market share, always impresses me and I want one of their frames in my stand right now!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE my Kona -- it's from what I consider to be the BEST time for MTB, middle of the last decade.....Picked it up as a clearanced 'warranty replacement' frame 2 years ago, '06 Coiler. My Jamis Dakar XLT was a sweetheart, too.

When I look at brands, I look hard at Santa Cruz, Banshee, GT, even Fuji and Gravity(!). Bought my daughter a Gravity FSX at BikesDirect, and it's a pretty good bike! Wish they had one that FIT me!

When I look at parts: SRAM/Avid, Race Face, looked at Manitou for YEARS ('til they went almost all AIR forks); had Sun wheels, running Nukeproof right now. Michelin has been better to me for tires than anyone else, even Hutch. Time ATAC is MY pedal.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

While mine are all older, I enjoy:
Schwinn
Raleigh
Torker
Trek
Dyno


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Ironhorse - the real IH, the one that went under back in '08. I'm on my 2nd rear triangle and finally having to think about replacing my MKIII. Probably going to go with a Yeti.


----------



## Sprocking Crail (Jul 13, 2012)

Canfeild, Chromag, SRAM, Diety, Royal Racing, Five-Ten, MRP, Piviot, DeVinci


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Cannondale, Rocky Mountain, Mavic, Gary Fisher =(, SRAM, Race Face, Wolftooth, Gobi, Easton, and DT Swiss.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Components:
Spank Industries, Hope Tech, Magura, Chromag, eThirteen, XFusion, Marzocchi, Shimano, Thomson, Syntace

Frames
Knolly, Chromag, Voodoo, Pivot, Yeti, Commencal


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Rocky Mountain. Bought a Transpo the first or second year the company started. Had several since. Riding my 97 Blizzard now. Such a nice bike. Really wish they would start building some steel bikes again.


----------



## creacher (Nov 2, 2013)

XFusion all the way!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

santa cruz, ibis, GT, KHS and marin.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Banshee and Chromag
... mainly because I love the 26er hardtail frames that I have from them.


----------



## tehdually (Oct 17, 2012)

Made me think... apparently everything I own starts with an 'S'... Santa Cruz, Surly, Salsa, Sunn. 

I'm really in love with my Salsa bikes; Mamasita and Vaya.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

deanhooper said:


> Personally I have always been in love with speed, I love riding bikes in speed. Its my passion. i have always been riding fixies i.e. bikes without gears. Currently I have my mantra fixie that I bought from Fixie bikes custom tailored to your style at an affordable price and its amazing. It has new features that includes FGFS straps (removable), Kenda Kwest Commuter tires, integrated seat post, free headlight, bike tools included, and awesome double-wall super deep-v Stars rims.
> 
> I am still searching for a better option that gives me more speed so if there is any than suggestions are most welcome.


I've been riding a Wabi for a couple of years now. It would be a big upgrade in weight and performance from your HiTen Mantra. Richard Snook is great to deal with.

Single Speed, Fixed Gear Bikes. Fixie Parts & Accessories | Wabi Cycles


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeti, Santa Cruz, old school Gary Fischer.

Really dig POC even though they are new to the mtn biking scene...feel like they make an important, quality product.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Last Bikes in Germany. Well egineered badass burly goodness you can only bring here. not buy.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I like to support the smaller companies making quality, interesting bikes.

Pivot: I think the engineering that goes into their bikes is second to none. Even after 5 years, I can stare at the details of my Mach 4 frame and marvel.

Ventana: Haven't owned one yet, but they offer levels of customization in a US-made full-suspension frame! How cool is that?

Ibis: Quirky, with a great sense of humor. Hakkaluggi, anyone? Beautiful, sculpted frames.

Turner: Another small, US-made company with a very loyal customer base. The Flux could be my next rig.


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)

freakybro said:


> My Santa Cruz Tallboy Ltc is hands down and by a significant margin the best bike I've ever ridden, and the other Santa Cruz bikes I've demo'd were also outstanding. I haven't been on a 5010 yet, but I expect more of the same. My Tallboy was worth every penny I spent on it.


+1...

And my Kona Cross bike is tough as nails, beat the **** out of that thing in the fall then commute with it the rest of the year.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

The passive aggressive litigators, i.e., the companies with no ideas that steal the ideas of others and then hide behind their lawyers and money.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Rocky Mountain has treated me right for years, eh!


----------



## brightride (Jul 27, 2013)

Bikes: Pivot and Yeti. 
Tires: Specialized, Continental
Shoes: Pearl Uzumi
Lube: Progold Prolink


I've had best luck riding new bike candidates on local trails before I buy. I don't even try to analyze the purchase anymore, because I always get it wrong. Its no wonder I like Yeti, as they are tested out on local trails. Pivot's engineering marvel really shines on the trail. 

Specialized 2Bliss tires are very light for the amount of grip they provide.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Canfield Bros


----------



## jeanniemcgowan (Feb 4, 2014)

phsycle said:


> Offsetting the negative vibe of the other Brand thread.
> 
> Name some brands/bikes you absolutely love. Or like very much.


Riding bikes has always been my passion and I have driven many bikes but the bikes that I love the most are fixie bikes. Some of the bikes that I like are Mantra fixie, ST. Urban FGFS and Siddhartha-7, these are all awesome bikes. Currently I have Siddhartha-7 and I love it, as its one of the best bikes which is good for both exercise and commuting purpose.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

My new favorite.....

http://www.44bikes.com


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanniemcgowan said:


> Riding bikes has always been my passion and I have driven many bikes but the bikes that I love the most are fixie bikes. Some of the bikes that I like are *DELETED*, these are all awesome bikes. Currently I have ***** and I love it, as its one of the best bikes which is good for both exercise and commuting purpose.


Seriously?? How much are you getting paid to shill for retrospec bikes?


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

Santa Cruz and Intense. Wife has a Blur LT and a Tallboy LTc, daughter has a Juliana, son my old Nomad, me the new 2014 Intense Carbine. Amazing bike; super lively on the trail but still rock solid on the descents.


----------



## jeanniemcgowan (Feb 4, 2014)

phsycle said:


> Seriously?? How much are you getting paid to shill for retrospec bikes?


How much would you have paid if it were you?

This is all about brand or bikes I like most. I have never quoted any name and neither I want to quote any, but anyway thanks for your comment.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Specialized
X-Fusion
RaceFace
Crane Creek
CatEYE
Five Ten
Native
PARK Tools
Osprey


----------

